
Hacking google street view - blackswan
http://diddling.blogspot.com/2008/01/hacking-google-street-view.html
======
ivankirigin
Two street-view camera cars are based around the block from me in Mountain
View. I talked to the guy running them, asking about what sensors besides GPS
and cameras are used. He couldn't go into details unfortunately.

Ironically, the house isn't visible from street views. The house number is
only approximate
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&t...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=150+Escuela+ave,+Mountain+View+94041&sll=37.399815,-122.092223&sspn=0.007151,0.012939&ie=UTF8&ll=37.401844,-122.092223&spn=0.007151,0.012939&z=17&iwloc=addr&om=0&layer=c&cbll=37.400882,-122.091575&cbp=1,565.8592342344413,,0,3.3530607281421636)

Whenever I see those vehicles, I give a huge thumbs up and smile, and record
the spot, hoping to kickstart a modeling career by sending recruiters links to
the gmaps page that shows my flailing like a baboon.

------
edw519
Cool. Reverse engineering at its finest.

